# California Bullet Trains



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 15, 2008)

Backers hope voters give bullet train a shot

The Professor James Moore cited in the article is the same anti-rail clown who wrote this last week:

Weakest Metrolink

The guy has seemingly never seen a rail system or proposal he liked.


----------



## George Harris (Oct 15, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Backers hope voters give bullet train a shot
> The Professor James Moore cited in the article is the same anti-rail clown who wrote this last week:
> 
> Weakest Metrolink
> ...


There are several guys like this out running around. Another is Wendell Cox. He also has never seen a passenger carrying rail system anywhere that should have been built. He is the master of the warped statistic. He operates the Wendell Cox Consultancy which seems to have no busnisee or source of income other than going around saying that the rail system whatever and whereever should not be built. He fairly recently appeared in Atherton, a litte high income Podunk, which unless you are in the SF Bay Area you could not find on a map. It is between SF and San Jose along the Caltrain commuter line. These people have decided that building the Calif. High Speed will be the end of life as it is currently known.


----------

